# rocky patel x-outs



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

just noticed these on CI.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CB-QVB5048-A-M

im asuming the Liga A is the edge, Liga B is the sun grown. but what about Liga C D and E ?


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

sean373 said:


> just noticed these on CI.
> 
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CB-QVB5048-A-M
> 
> im asuming the Liga A is the edge, Liga B is the sun grown. but what about Liga C D and E ?


I think that based on the Torpedo size of 4.0" x 54, the liga 'C' is the Old World Reserve.

I'm not sure about the others though. I think that most of the RP blends that have his name on them have a 6.0" x 60 size whereas the liga 'E' has a 6.0" x 58. I know that the Indian Tabac lines usually have a 6.0" x 58.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Freaky! I was just going to ask this question!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

How are these different from the "seconds" or counterfiets??? Sounds like another marketing gem RP is using to dump excess stock. :dr


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I certainly couldn't justify the costs of his firsts, when the seconds smoke perfectly.



bobarian said:


> How are these different from the "seconds" or counterfiets??? Sounds like another marketing gem RP is using to dump excess stock. :dr


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

found this on another board. 

Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "A" = Edge

Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "B" = Sungrown

Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "C" = Olde World Reserve

Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "D" = Decade

Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "E" = Indian Tabac Super Fuerte

my question is - how do these smoke? 
like the firsts?

if they are anything like the vintage line seconds to first, I'm gonna get 'em!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I have smoked the Liga C line. They smoke just like the banded cigars, the difference being cosmetic.


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

demiurgic said:


> my question is - how do these smoke?
> like the firsts?
> 
> if they are anything like the vintage line seconds to first, I'm gonna get 'em!


Down to the last few on my first bundles of "C" and "D", they smoke great. I've had minor dye issues with "D" and that's it.

I'd buy them again but I want to try the "A" and "B" next


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

sorry to threadjack, but this is certainly along the same lines. Are these:

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/cigbr

the RP Sungrown cigars that didn't pass wrapper color tests, but are the actual 80+ something a box 1sts?? Anyone had them?


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

In my experience, all RP seconds are so money. Some of them might not be the best looking, but I've yet to have a plugged stick or one that didnt taste exactly like its banded counterpart. I've had the Vintage 2nds the Edge off color and a few different x-outs.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I had my first from a bundle of B x-outs this weekend. It was VERY good. I also have a bundle of C's in the humi.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

time to watch the devil site bids go up up up!!! LOL at people bidding on sticks over MSRP

But yea i agree the x-outs are definatly good smokes


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

I posted in the WTT/WTB section that I'd like to try some Lida D's 
Anyone here interested in selling/trading me some?
Pz!


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

bobarian said:


> How are these different from the "seconds" or counterfiets??? Sounds like another marketing gem RP is using to dump excess stock. :dr


I'm not going to even pretend to know if these sticks are "counterfiets", (whatever that would be) seconds or intentionally "called" seconds in order to mark down the price without ruffling the feathers of the buyers of the "real deal".

What I do know, if I were to be blindfolded as asked to smoke 2 50X5 1/2 Robustos, one called Sun Grown, the other called Liga B, I would not be able to destinguish between the 2.

After removing the blindfold, the only differance in appearance would be the Liga Bs would have no label, and if one were to really look carefully, it would be possible to notice a very slight differance in the shade of the wrappers. The same excellent flavors were found in both cigars, as was the excellent constructon and the very slow nearly perfect burn rate.

Having said that, I really don't believe this stick to be a "second" in the true meaning of the word. There was nothing second rate about the taste the excellent construction or the beautiful appearance of the cigar. The ONLY differance I was able to find was a slight variance in the shade of the wrapper. And I mean slight, and doubt it would cause any noticable differance in the taste.

So if you run across any of these Liga A, B, C, D etc. and they are being sold as either X-outs or seconds, I really don't believe you will be disappointed. You can run a google search on RP x-outs/liga and find several sites that will tell you what letter represents what cigar. I'm on my 3th mazo and as I stated above, I don't believe the slight differances in wrapper color was something done intentionally to move a surplus, but are just as advertised. Seconds, with the ONLY differance being the very slight variance in wrapper color. And what's great the Liga B, Sungrown, can be had at C-bid for well under 2.00 bucks a stick. Enjoy.

F. Prefect


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

demiurgic said:


> found this on another board.
> 
> Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "A" = Edge
> 
> ...


I have smoked every single one of these since I am a RP prostitute,,,they smoke just like the firsts. I know others think that they are a bit inferior but they aren't. People like to think they are smoking the primary cigar because it is better than the "seconds",,,rest your weary hearts. I smoke them all the time and they are fine,,,if you want to spend the extra money on RP first line I say smoke what you like if that makes you feel better but why waste money on a product when you can smoke something that is the same but looks a bit different?:gossip:


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I've smoked B's and C's. Have never had a problem with them. I've only smoked a few non seconds, but they taste the same to me.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

JerseyStepUp said:


> time to watch the devil site bids go up up up!!! LOL at people bidding on sticks over MSRP
> 
> But yea i agree the x-outs are definatly good smokes


I've noticed the same thing. I think there is still a lot of uncertainty as to how much the upcoming tax increase is going to be. I look for the manufacturers and retailers to absorb a good deal of it anyway, but I could be wrong.

F. Prefect


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I have smoked every single one of these since I am a RP prostitute,,,they smoke just like the firsts. I know others think that they are a bit inferior but they aren't. People like to think they are smoking the primary cigar because it is better than the "seconds",,,rest your weary hearts. I smoke them all the time and they are fine,,,if you want to spend the extra money on RP first line I say smoke what you like if that makes you feel better but why waste money on a product when you can smoke something that is the same but looks a bit different?:gossip:


I second that,,, well said


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

The Liga series is not intended to be "seconds".. the tobacco comes from the same plants, they are rolled by the same rollers, they go through all of the same process..

What they are, as they are called, is X-Outs.. cigars that for whatever reason didn't make the QC cut .. whether it be a hole in the wrapper, a large vein, color was off from to much of the batch, etc.

It's still long filler and I assume great.

What concerns me is earlier in this thread someone mentioning having "Dye" issues with the Liga D.. I can't for the life of me figure out what the Decade would have or need Dye. I know Rocky has used it previously on things like the R4 Maduro, but I believe he phased out the extreme dye as people got very upset over that one.

For the price, I'd be all over the C's and D's.


----------



## scottericsonon (Mar 23, 2009)

not having tried the "X-outs" i cant vouch for them

but i DO smoke the "signature 2nds" from RP and they are spot on for a lot less cash

i just wish they'd come out with a connecticut or vintage 1999 connecticut version of 2nds or x-outs or whatever they'd like to call them

scott


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

scottericsonon said:


> not having tried the "X-outs" i cant vouch for them
> 
> but i DO smoke the "signature 2nds" from RP and they are spot on for a lot less cash
> 
> ...


Seconds are typically short filler (remains from the leaf used to make the actual cigar).

X-Outs are long leaf filler that failed to meet QC.


----------



## scottericsonon (Mar 23, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> Seconds are typically short filler (remains from the leaf used to make the actual cigar).
> 
> X-Outs are long leaf filler that failed to meet QC.


not according to CI's website Rocky Patel Signature 2nds - Cigars International

i'm not saying who is wrong but now you got me curious to find out the "real deal" on them

i'll have to pick up some "firsts" to see what's what

scott


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Well.. perhaps I am wrong.. I always thought it meant Short Filler, but same leaf.

after a little search it does appear it's a failed QC smoke.


----------



## scottericsonon (Mar 23, 2009)

nah it's not about who's right or wrong............

no matter the deal on them they smoke and taste great

scott


----------



## OnionHead Tex (Jul 11, 2012)

demiurgic said:


> found this on another board.
> 
> Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga "A" = Edge
> 
> ...


How about the Liga "F"?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I had the Vintage seconds from CI and loved them. I will have to try some of the "C" as the old world reserve is one of my RP favs.


----------



## johnbarleycorn (Sep 21, 2012)

I have been under the impression the Liga A is the edge line however cigar bid is currently selling a mazo of Liga 'A' mini belicosos, but my understanding is that is not an actual size RP produces in the edge line. Any thoughts?


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thompson sells the actual Rocky Patel Seconds for $4.00per. Same exact sizes as the firsts. I won the Liga 'A' Double Corona (7.25" x 54). This size does not exist as in any Patel front line smoke so the may be left over scrap tobacco like PERDOMO2 MILENARIO MISTAKES, which are garbage when compared to the frontline PERDOMO2 LIMITED EDITION smokes.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

rah0785 said:


> Thompson sells the actual Rocky Patel Seconds for $4.00per. Same exact sizes as the firsts. I won the Liga 'A' Double Corona (7.25" x 54). This size does not exist as in any Patel front line smoke so the may be left over scrap tobacco like PERDOMO2 MILENARIO MISTAKES, which are garbage when compared to the frontline PERDOMO2 LIMITED EDITION smokes.


How do they(double corona) smoke? Do they seem inferior?


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't even remember which ones I bought but I know they weren't very good. Pretty much gave up on patel sticks shortly after.


----------

